# BNR34 OEM exhaust + muffler



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking for an OEM half exhaust + muffler located in Europe.

Best regards


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

at least a muffler and I will be fine
half pipe is an extra


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

There is one located in Switzerland for sale.


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

Any link ? or contact info ?
THanks


----------



## Mitchel (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi,

I have a OEM Nismo Weldina exhaust for a r34 gtr.

IF you are interested you can dm!


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mitchel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a OEM Nismo Weldina exhaust for a r34 gtr.
> 
> IF you are interested you can dm!


No thank you I'm only interested with standard R34 gtr exhaust


----------

